# HELP! POST/BIOS only detects half-RAM; why???



## drewhiggins (Jul 26, 2007)

I have 512MB RAM in my MCE machine but for some weird reason it has suddenly decided to drop down to 256MB - half of the entire thing. 

I've tried (Memtest doesn't show anything wrong) and tried the stick in the three memory bays - and still nothing. Why would it suddenly do this, I would think that if the memory is going to stuff up then the whole lot stuffs - not half. And the RAM is 18 months old - so it isn't new, why would it happen right now? And my system obviously supports double-sided RAM sticks.

Please help, I need some really good assistance!


----------



## MaverickUK (Sep 9, 2005)

Computer specs. please?


----------



## drewhiggins (Jul 26, 2007)

Alright. Here goes - not exactly comprehensive but it is all I know of it.

=========================================================

Intel Celeron 3.08GHz 'D'
512MB RAM DDR400/333
380W PSU + stock fan
Gigabyte 848p motherboard
Windows XP MCE2005
320GB Seagate HD + 80GB Seagate HD

=========================================================

I hope that's all you need. Just odd it detects only half now.


----------



## drewhiggins (Jul 26, 2007)

I bought a new DDR400 1GB stick today and it's still only detecting half (512MB) in all three slots. Why?????????? This is giving me the ****es.


----------



## MaverickUK (Sep 9, 2005)

Hi,

Can you link me to your motherboard and the RAM you have?


----------



## drewhiggins (Jul 26, 2007)

Gigabyte P4 titan 8I848-P is the board I believe. It will be a generic 848p board with the 'P' extension. Can't find a link though. The RAM is DDR400MHz Hynix - that's all I can currently find. Sorry for the lack of information.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

The MAX your Motherboard supports is 2GB.

1. Type: DDR 400 / 333 / 266 support
2. Max capacity: 2 GB
3. DIMM slots: 3


----------



## drewhiggins (Jul 26, 2007)

So why would it only show half even on this new stick?

Thanks for the confirmation as well.


----------



## drewhiggins (Jul 26, 2007)

I'll give the store a call now because it doesn't seem to be recognised at all.


----------



## drewhiggins (Jul 26, 2007)

They said to bring the stick back. But why would I if it's doing it in every computer?

GA-8I848P775-G is the exact board name.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

If its doing it in every computer, doesnt that mean the ram stick might be no good?


----------



## drewhiggins (Jul 26, 2007)

But if every RAM stick is only finding half then it can't be faulty, it's the board or something I've set wrong.


----------



## drewhiggins (Jul 26, 2007)

I downloaded CPU-Z as recommended. What it finds is that my board supports single-sided RAM only at 133MHz (????). How can that be when it bloody well saw a double-sided 400MHz stick there before? This is proof the board is on its way out.


----------



## drewhiggins (Jul 26, 2007)

Oh and I contacted Gigabyte - like I expect a reply though.


----------



## drewhiggins (Jul 26, 2007)

And I didn't get a reply. At least the drive issue is fixed but now I want to know why this isn't working as it should.


----------



## drewhiggins (Jul 26, 2007)

I did get a reply.
==================================================================

Dear Sir,

Thank you for your kindly mail and supporting GIGABYTE.
About the issue you mentioned in your earlier mail, we are really sorry for the inconvenience and trouble you encounter. In fact, we never actually suffer the same problem at our side or receive such complaint from other customers before. Thus, the problem could be a single case is caused by H/W and we suggest you contact your retailer/supplier, or, contact with local distributor for further checking/testing. For their information, please kindly visit our website by following link: http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/WhereToBuy/Default.aspx

At last, we apologize if our past service was not satisfactory. Due to the vast amounts of questions we receive daily, we understand the inconvenience of waiting for e-mail responses. If you still have any further question or suggestion about our product, please do not hesitate to contact with us. Thanks again for your understanding, and please receive our sincerely apology.

******** Thank you for supporting GIGABYTE products ***********

==================================================================

So what hardware would be causing the conflict? I'm really stumped as are many others.


----------

